# (h) RT Era Tanks, custome built models and terrain (W) Your christmas Spirit



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I am going to give this a try, my wife is part of a charitable organization that throughout the year does various fundraising events. At Christmas they have chosen a local family that they are providing Christmas for. 

I have some pretty MAD modeling skills but that is of little help so here is my idea. Gamers are a very giving sort, and always can use new and unusual models. I am looking to trade custom made Rogue Trader Era tanks, and/or A very nice style alternative Drop Pod mobile command bunker for any items this family may like for the holiday, so if you can help an may like to get a little something in return message me, here is a list.

I have
RT Era Land Raiders
http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/IMG_20110421_141222.jpg
RT Land Raider Spartans
http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/1314198984502.jpg
RT Era Rhino
I can also do modern LR and Rhinos as well not as cool but a cheep filler tank.

I also have the afor mentioned Mobile Command Bunker, I use these all day long as drop pods they are way way awesome.
http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/IMG_20110421_141222.jpg

We Need
Items for the family this is a single mother and 2 children, a 18 month old Boy and 8 year old Girl. We of course prefer anything new unopened or in great condition, homemade items like throw blankets and such are also most welcome.

Please think it all over and message me with question and such.

A link to the Team Owen Sight
http://teamowen.webs.com/


----------

